# Old Mother Hubbard from junk in my cupboard



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting with a pretty worn, but only $30 LGB Mogul chassis...









Add some pvc drain/waste pipe, and a firebox section from a bug mauler...









LGB Mogul cab leftover from that box of shtuff I got a while back. A pvc pipe cap and some more bug mauler bits...









Still a long way to go, but this mock-up should help you see where it's headed...









I need to scrounge a big hauler backhead and a tender, but this isn't too bad for an hour's work.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Proto pic...


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Mik,
As I've said before, I just love the way you take some of the most ordinary looking things and turn them into something that looks just like whatever it is you're trying to copy. I've been trying to follow the advice you gave me a few months ago and I've at least had fun trying things even if they don't all turn out.
Thanks for the inspiration.
Bob


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, I like the name: Muddah Hubbad from da Cubbud. Could be a New Jah'sey Central engine


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

This looks like a great project. I look forward to watching the progress.
Well done and a really good use of a chassis we are all familiar with.
Thanks for posting.
Cheers.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Creative use of various parts! I'm looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I did some more digging this evening. I found that I own a big hauler weight to stick in the boiler, a smokebox front (less number plate), and a kerosene headlight. Baby steps. It will get there all in good time. 

One interesting/odd feature of the Mogul chassis is the previous owner mounted the plow to the pony truck. It looks kind of funny on r-2 curves, but then it also means I can doublehead or run tender first with it.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik; 

SO COOL! I noticed the heavy wood blocks attached to the pilot beam of the prototype in the photo. I know that the Brits called them "dumb buffers." I wonder whether that locomotive did a fair amount of work shoving coal jimmies or similar mine cars? 

If you keep this up, I may just be goaded into building a camelback someday. 

Best, 
Davdi Meashey


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wow! very cool! I would be interested in seeing a bill of materials when the project is complete, since it already looks to be a great bash/build with relatively little to purchase.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik - it is good to see that the old chassis made it to you in one piece and that you are well on your way to making it a viable locomotive once again! 

dave


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

cool idea!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I promised myself I'd keep this one simple. Unfortunately, a camelback just doesn't look right without all the "clutter" in front of the cab on the engineer's side. I'm not sure what the air pump is from. It was in a box of stuff I forgot I even had. The sand lines are from a Kalamazoo 0-4-0 









Funny thing... that little bit of piping and handrails took longer than sticking the superstructure together


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Doncha hate it when you do a bunch of work on something, but still have absolutely nothing to show for it? The backhead I needed is still in the mail, so I spent a few evenings doing other things. 

First I rough cut the other bits needed to approximate a Wooten firebox. Then I wired the motor leads and figured how to mount the Bachmann weight inside the boiler without shorting them out. It will be lighter than stock LGB, but since the gears are worn, I figure that won't necessarily be a bad thing. I scrounged a bunch of detail items and put them somewhere I wouldn't lose them, (then spent another 2 hours looking for them again!) Meanwhile, I ordered a throttle, johnson bar and smokebox washouts - they should be here next week. 

I also decided on a paint scheme. I just couldn't (quite) bring myself to do basic black. In anything but direct sunlight it may LOOK black, but the cab, domes, tender, etc will be Polly S PRR Brunswick Green, And Kimmee decided we could even afford to spring for a $3 roll of 1/16" gold stripe tape! (some ebay guy wanted $7 shipping for 2oz roll of 1/16" white, so it probably ain't getting dual tone) 










Like I said, stuff done, but nothing to show.....


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By Mik on 01 Jun 2012 09:03 PM 


I also decided on a paint scheme. I just couldn't (quite) bring myself to do basic black. In anything but direct sunlight it may LOOK black, but the cab, domes, tender, etc will be Polly S PRR Brunswick Green, 
On my stuff, which means mostly HO plus one HLW 4-4-0, mixed in a little CNW Green in to give a bit more emphasis to the green-ness of the Brunswick.

Love the PRR striping. Your baby's gonna be a looker when she's done.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Mik, how steady are you with an X-acto knife and a straight edge? You can get white vinyl sheets at Office Depot meant for an ink-jet printer. Get a sheet of that and cut it into thin strips. The vinyl sheet pretty thin. I suppose you could also color the sheet if you wanted color stripes (though silver and gold would be difficult). Don't know how visible the white edge of the "paper" might be once you cut it, though. For silver and gold, quite some time ago, I bought a roll of Pactra racing stripes from the local R/C hobby shop. This was a roll of vinyl stripes ranging from 1/16" to 1/2" wide. After I got done with the pre-cut 1/16" stuff, I just started cutting my own strips from the remaining strips of tape. I bought the rolls easily 15 years ago, and I've still got plenty left. It's amazing how far you can make that stuff go. 

Loco looks cool. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, to answer your question, my hands shake. Some days worse than others. Thanks for the suggestion, tho. 

Anyhoo, I have a small amount of progress... with pictures 
An almost Wooten firebox.. above the running board, anyway 









Can you tell this is 3 colors? I may have to adjust them a tiny bit. 









SLAMMED! The first order of business on the tender was to get that narrow gauge low slung look. Cutting away the wear plates on the crossmembers and the step on the pivot pin equals a super quick 3/16" lowering job. 









A previous owner had started to cut away the cast in faked coal from the shell, so I finished the job.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, this is how it looks this afternoon. 

















I need to scrounge a pair of 3/4" tall gold numbers (#9). I'm also considering painting the face of the plow Burnt Sienna just to give it a little more color. 
Meanwhile, I managed to misplace the cab roof. It's here... someplace. We were cleaning up, and it got put somewhere so I wouldn't lose it  

If disorganization is a sign of genius, I should be a Mensa candidate.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A tiny bit of progress to show. I found the roof, put a coupler on the plow, hard wired the loco (and ran out of solder!), installed the headlight, bell and the classification light brackets.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice! Should the fireman's "shelter" be a little higher? I've always thought firing one of these mid cab locos would be a totally miserable job


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 11 Jun 2012 05:33 AM 
Nice! Should the fireman's "shelter" be a little higher? I've always thought firing one of these mid cab locos would be a totally miserable job 
I thought it was about right... decide for yourself


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks just right!


----------

